# ???Mittelmeer???



## Seatrout (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich schleppe seit Jahren mit Wobblern im Mittelmeer, hatte aber nie den gewünschten Erfolg.|kopfkrat 
Außer ein paar Bonitos bis 5kg,war es nie so erfolgreich.:c 
Ich habe eigentlich schon alles probiert.Ich schleppe normalerweise bei 4-8 Knoten alle Arten von Wobblern 6 Wochen lang!!!!!! aber ein Fisch pro Woche ist die Regel.Das kann doch nicht wahr sein,oder??#q Die Wobbler haben alle Längen von 8-20cm.
Gebiet:Gibraltar bis Tunesien(Hauptsächlich Sardinien)
Ich bin immer die Sommerferien(6 Wochen) mit meiner Segelyacht unterwegs und schleppe normalerweise 2 Ruten.

Danke im voraus#6 #6


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ???Mittelmeer???*

Hast Du ein Echolot, das wäre nämlich gerade im Mittelmeer von Bedeutung um Fisch zu finden. Außerdem spielt die richtige Jahreszeit eine wichtige Rolle, gerade wenn man es auf Thune abgesehen hat. Ansonsten gibt es im Mittelmeer keine interresanten Großfische ( außer Weißer Hai, geschützt ).
Es gibt noch einige Makrelenarten sowie in der Ebromündung noch Palometta ( ca 20kg ) aber ansonsten muß man schon in den Atlantikbereich würd ich meinen.


----------



## Seatrout (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ???Mittelmeer???*

Ich bin nächstes Jahr eine Woche im Mai in Sardinien,wie sieht es da aus?
Ich denke ich werde verstärkt mit Kona Heads schleppen.
Vielen Dank aber#6


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ???Mittelmeer???*

Muß mich noch mal korrigieren ich Depp#q , es gibt noch den Schwertfisch als Big Game Fisch zu beangeln, der jedoch einiges an Technik und Erfahrung erfordert. 
Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir, mal nach den Angelsaisonzeiten der Veranstalter zu schauen, deren teure Zeiten sind auch meistens die besten Fischzeiten |kopfkrat .


----------



## Big Fins (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ???Mittelmeer???*

Konaheads würd ich Dir grad nicht so empfehlen, fangen sicher auch Fisch/Thune, würde aber meinen Du mußt schon etwas tiefer fischen/schleppen. Sehr gut sind zB Rap Magnum in 18cm, die gehen bei Deinem Schlepptempo gut und gern auf 6-8m denk ich.
Vielleicht melden sich die Schleppspezies mal dazu, die könnten da sicher was zu schreiben #h .
Diese drei Wobbler sind wohl für Dich interresant,
der 1. ist der Rapala Super Shad Rap in 14cm
der 2. ist von Yo-zuri (Name |kopfkrat ), der wird als großes Modell (22cm ) gerne auf Wahoo gefischt, der hier ist aber kleiner ( ca 18cm ) und sollte gut auf Thun gehen.
der 3. ist ein Rapala Magnum Sinking ( ca 18cm ohne Schaufel ) in weiß mit orangen Tigersteifen.


----------



## drogba (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: ???Mittelmeer???*

wieso echolot?ich und mein onkel finde die thunfisch,goldmakrele schwärme auch so .das ist echt ne unsitte geworden das man für alles nen echolot braucht ihr müsst doch nur schauen wo die sardinen schwärme sind und da sind auch die thune etc. man findet sie ganz leicht indem man einfach den möwen beim rauben zuschaut.wenn sich viele möwen auf einen punkt stürzen haste sie.also bei uns ist das eigentlich recht einfach ich weis ja nicht wies bei euch ist.wie wärs mit dem loudmouth wobbler?oder diverse flachleufer in länglciher form.grade grosse goldmakrelen lassen sich mit jerkbaits fangen oder mit wobbler die dirket unter der oberfläche laufen.besonder gute stellen sind z.b bäume die im wasser rumschwimmen oder grosse holzstücke.unter ihnen finden sich kleine fische ein und somit auch die räuber .im letten sommer habe ich nen kleinen schwertfisch ganz in der nähe von sonem herumtreibenden stück holz gefangen ich sag euch an der handleine macht der richtig druck.


----------

